# Flora out and about.



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Goldens love pools; they don't care what they're filled with  I love that second picture. She has a beautiful coat!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

thank you for posting these pictures!! I think Flora is soooo pretty!!!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

She is so beautiful. I especially like the photo of her in the wadding pool filled with snow. Looks like she's wanting the warmer weather too.


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

She sure is purty! What a gorgeous cot she's got. I am wishing for snow right now. Usually this time of year we have some, but all we have right now is rain.  Thanks for sharing your pics of the pretty lady with us.


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 12, 2009)

she is gorgeous!! her coat looks amazing!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

lovely photos! She sure grew up pretty!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

What a lovely girl!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Flora is looking beautiful. I'm sure she enjoyed her play time in the snow. I love the "pool" shot.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

she's beautiful  I wonder what she'll find to compete with all that snow in Louisiana?


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

She's grown to be a beautiful girl!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Flora is just beautiful!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Flora has grown up to be a very beautiful girl. I too love the picture of her in her pool, just waiting for summer.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

I know, she was trying to melt the snow in the pool with her body heat!


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

She is just beautiful. You can tell she is a Dichi.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

What a beautiful girl! We need to see pictures more often of this pretty lady 

Love the first pic next to the hot tub and the 2nd one of the ice bath - goldens are crazy!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Pudden said:


> she's beautiful  I wonder what she'll find to compete with all that snow in Louisiana?


Lol, knowing her... swamps, bogs, marshes... anything that's nasty and full of mud. :doh: My roommates are gonna loooooooove me.

Thanks for all the nice words about Flora! She's outside right now laying in the snow eating it. :


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

She is beautiful! And she has grown up SOOOO fast!!!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I love Flora's name! Now, if I had 3 Goldens, I'd name them Flora, Fauna and Merryweather! (You know, from Sleeping Beauty)


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I love the pool picture. Very beautiful girl.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Kim, she is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

She is pretty and looks like she has a bit of coat for her age! Nice!


----------



## Hiroko (Oct 29, 2009)

Great pictures. Flora is full of happiness


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh wow, Flora is looking really good, and her coat is so full!! What a pretty girl!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Flora has such a beautiful coat, very pretty girl. Wonder what her plans are with the big stick, lol. Love the pool pic too.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Kim, Flora is looking just beautiful! How is she doing after her recovery period?


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

She is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Micki's Mum (Jun 7, 2009)

Flora is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks for all the nice comments everyone!



magiclover said:


> Kim, Flora is looking just beautiful! How is she doing after her recovery period?


She's so-so. Unfortunately it's not her knee that bothers her anymore; the vet says she has a mild/moderate left hip and she occasionally has problems with it. We're managing it with maintaining a good weight, glucosamine, and moderate exercise. She's in good hands.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

Flora is beautiful!


----------

